# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Lumafit, the world's first interactive fitness tracker for body + mind, Dublin, Ireland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lumafit Inc.

"Lumafit - The Ultimate Tracker for Fitness and Wellness." on Kikstarter

----------


## Airicist

TheJournal.ie: Darren Hughes demonstrates LumaFit 

Published on Nov 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Demo Exercise - Lumafit Tracker & Interactive Bootcamp App 

Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Keep yourself on track with our interactive Bootcamp application and Lumafit Fitnes Tracker.
> 
> Burn 200 calories in 20 minutes anytime. Lumafit can track individual exercises such as squats, lunges, sit-ups, push-ups, crunches, running on the spot, jumping jacks and even burpees.
> 
> Be the first to receive the lumafit at the exclusive kickstarter price of $79!
> 
> Includes the 3 mobile apps:
> 
> - Gym Tracker: Track your gym sessions with precision!
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lumafit Fitness Tracker - Go Beyond Step Counting 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Go beyond step counting with the Lumafit activity tracker.
> The World's first fitness tracker for body and mind.
> 
> At Lumafit we wanted to go way beyond what's possible with a wrist worn sensor.
> We wanted to know what exercise you are doing and how well you are doing it.
> 
> The Lumafit sensor is compatibe with iPhone and Android and will help you build strength and stamina as well as improve focus and relaxation. It comes with three default apps and you have the opportunity to build your own app through our SDK
> 
> Lumafit Apps:
> ...

----------

